# problem with partner who is recovering from depression



## sweetducks (Sep 18, 2011)

Hi, I have been with my partner for coming up on two and half years. Last February he was diagnosed with depression after many awful months and put on citalopram.

Before diagnosis things were very bad with us, lots of arguments, upset etc since my partner was very aggressive, angry and had massive mood swings, which hands down i did not know how to deal with. Since being on tablets things between us have got steadily better and better however the problem starts now. Although things seem good, my partner is struggling to cope with the emotions of being in a relationship and is unsure what to do. He says he loves me and enjoys being with me but that he has lost all motivation to continue getting us back to where we were pre-depression. he doesnt look forward to seeing or speakin to me even though he knows he will enjoy it at the time. It has got to the point now where he has almost broken up with me a few times and then changed his mind.
So... my questions are these.
Has anybody else been on citalopram or similar drugs and if so what side effects did they have? in terms of lack of emotions or motivation, particularly in relationships.

and also does anybody have any advice in general on the situation? Im so lost.


----------



## Runs like Dog (Feb 25, 2011)

It's a pretty run of the mill drug with no peculiar side effects that are materially different from any other SSRI. The Celexa brand has an additional agent that makes a slow release some people have more success with. It's specifically prescribed off label for premature ejaculation so its sexual side effects, in men tend to be slightly aggravated compared to some other SSRI's. I was on it for more than year before it conked out.


----------



## sweetducks (Sep 18, 2011)

erm thanks for the reply but that wasnt exactly what i was after, i know all the literal side effects i was wondering more about how people feel psychologically when they were on them. how much do the tablets smother emotions, did they lack motivation in the relationship etc.


----------

